

Beautiful, Slow-Motion Engineering Views of a Shuttle Launch - liuhenry
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2VygftZSCs&feature=player_embedded

======
jcapote
These were awesome, I hope they post the other shuttle flight stages beyond
ascent.

